# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون العقوبات الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

*قانون العقوبات**الأردني**قانون رقم (16) لعام 1960*قانون العقوبات المعدل المؤقت24/1962قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات39/1963قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1963/40قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1965/29قانون مؤقت معدل لقانون العقوبات1965/42قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1966/1قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1966/7قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1971/15قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1971/40قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات9/1988قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات15/1991قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات1996/11قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات/احيل الى مجلس الامة وادخل عليه بعض التعديلات واعطي رقم 16 لسنة 20072001/54قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات(قانون مؤقت)2001/86قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات/احيل الى مجلس الامة فادخل عليه بعض التعديلات واعطي رقم 11 لستة 20072002/33قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات/تم بطلانه بموجب اعلان صادر بمقتضى المادة (94) من الدستور المنشور في عدد الجريدة الرسمية 4823 تاريخ 1-5-20072003/45قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2006/41قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2007/11قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2007/16قانون معدل لقانون العقوبات2007/49 المادة (1)
يسمى هذا القانون (قانون العقوبات لسنة 1960) ويعمل به بعد مرور شهر على نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
 المادة (2)
يكون للعبارات والالفاظ التالية الواردة في هذا القانون المعاني المخصصة لها أدناه الا اذا دلت القرينة على خلاف ذلك:
تعني لفظة (المملكة ): المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية.
وتشمل عبارة (الاجراءات القضائية ): كافة الاجراءات التي تتخذ أمام أية محكمة أو مدعي عام أو مجلس قضائي، او لجنة تحقيق أو شخص يجوز اداء الشهادة أمامها أو أمامه بعد حلف اليمين سواء قامت هذه المحكمة او المجلس القضائي أو اللجنة أو ذلك الشخص بسماع الشهادة بعد اليمين أو بدون اليمين.
وتعني عبارة (بيت السكن): المحل المخصص للسكنى أو أي قسم من بناية اتخذه المالك أو الساكن اذ ذاك مسكناً له ولعائلته وضيوفه وخدمه أو لأي منهم وان لم يكن مسكوناً بالفعل وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ، وتشمل ايضاً توابعه وملحقاته المتصلة التي يضمها معه سور واحد.
وتشمل عبارة (الطريق العام ): كل طريق يباح للجمهور المرور به في كل وقت وبغير قيد فيدخل في هذا التعريف الجسور وكافة الطرق التي تصل المدن أو البلاد بعضها ببعض ولا يدخل فيه الاسواق والميادين والساحات والشوارع الكائنة داخل المدن أو البلدان أو القرى والانهار.
وتشمل عبارة (مكان عام أو محل عام ): كل طريق عام وكل مكان أو ممر يباح للجمهور المرور به أو الدخول اليه في كل وقت وبغير قيد أو كان مقيداً بدفع مبلغ من النقود وكل بناء أو مكان يستعمل إذ ذاك لأي اجتماع أو حفل عمومي أو ديني أو كساحة مكشوفة.
ويقصد بلفظتي (الليل)أو(ليلاً): الفترة التي تقع بين غروب الشمس وشروقها. 
ويراد بلفظة (الجرح ): كل شرط أو قطع يشرط أو يشق غشاء من أغشية الجسم الخارجية.
وايفاء للغرض من هذا التفسير ، يعتبر الغشاء خارجياً إذا كان في الامكان لمسه بدون شطر أي غشاء آخر أو شقه.
*الكتاب الاول**الأحكام العامة**الباب الاول**في القانون الجزائي**الفصل الاول**الاحكام الجزائية من حيث الزمان* المادة (3)
لا يقضى بأية عقوبة لم ينص القانون عليها حين اقتراف الجريمة ، وتعتبر الجريمة تامة اذا تمت أفعال تنفيذها دون النظرالى وقت حصول النتيجة.
 المادة (4)
1- كل قانون يعدل شروط التجريم تعديلاً في مصلحة المشتكى عليه يسري حكمه على الأفعال المقترفة قبل نفاذه، ما لم يكن قد صدر بشأن تلك الأفعال حكم مبرم.
2- كل قانون يعدل حق الملاحقة يطبق على الجرائم السابقة له اذا كان أكثر مراعاة للمدعى عليه.
3- إذا عين القانون الجديد مهله لممارسة حق الملاحقه فلا تجري هذه المهلة إلا من يوم نفاذ القانون. واذا عدل القانون مهلة موضوعة من قبل فهي تجري وفاقا للقانون القديم على أن لا يتجاوز مداها المدة التي عينها القانون الجديد محسوبة من يوم نفاذه.
4- اذا عدل قانون ميعاد التقادم على جرم أو عقوبة سرى هذا الميعاد وفاقاً للقانون القديم. على أن لا يتجاوز مداه الميعاد الذي عينه القانون الجديد محسوبا من يوم نفاذه.
 المادة (5)
كل قانون جديد يلغي عقوبة أو يفرض عقوبة أخف يجب أن يطبق على الجرائم المقترفة قبل نفاذه وإذا صدر قانون جديد بعد حكم مبرم يجعل الفعل الذي حكم على فاعله من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية.
 المادة (6)
كل قانون يفرض عقوبات أشد لا يطبق على الجرائم المقترفة قبل نفاذه.
*الفصل الثاني**الاحكام الجزائية من حيث المكان*(1) الصلاحية الاقليمية
 المادة (7)
1- تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب داخل المملكة جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه.
2- تعد الجريمة مرتكبة في المملكة ، إذا تم على أرض هذه المملكة احد العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة أو أي فعل من افعال جريمة غير متجزئة او فعل اشتراك أصلي أو فرعي:
أ- تشمل اراضي المملكة طبقة الهواء التي تغطيها ، والبحر الاقليمي الى مسافة خمسة كيلو مترات من الشاطىء والمدى الجوي الذي يغطي البحر الاقليمي والسفن والمركبات الهوائية الاردنية.
ب- والاراضي الاجنبية التي يحتلها الجيش الاردني اذا كانت الجريمة المقترفة تنال من سلامة الجيش أو من مصالحه.
 المادة (8)
لا يسري القانون الاردني:
1- على الجرائم المقترفة في الاقليم الجوي الاردني على متن مركبة هوائية اجنبية اذا لم تتجاوز الجريمة شفير المركبةعلى أن الجرائم التي لا تتجاوز شفير المركبة الهوائية تخضع للقانون الاردني اذا كان الفاعل او المجني عليه اردنيا   او اذا حطت المركبة الهوائية في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بعد اقتراف الجريمة.
2- على  الجرائم المقترفة في البحر الاقليمي الاردني أو في المدى الجوي الذي يغطيه على متن سفينة او مركبة هوائية اجنبية اذا لم تتجاوز الجريمة شفير السفينة او المركبة الهوائية.
(2) الصلاحية الذاتية
 المادة (9)
تسرى أحكام هذا القانون على كل اردني أو اجنبي - فاعلاً كان او شريكاً محرضاً او متدخلاً - ارتكب خارج المملكة جناية او جنحة مخلة بأمن الدولة او قلد ختم الدولة او قلد نقودا او زور اوراق النقد او السندات المصرفية الأردنية أو الأجنبية المتداولة قانونا او تعاملا في المملكة.
(3) الصلاحية الشخصية
المادة (10)
تسري أحكام هذا القانون:
1- على كل أردني - فاعلاً كان أو شريكاً محرضاً أو متدخلاً - ارتكب خارج المملكة جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها القانون الأردني.
كما تسري الأحكام المذكورة على من ذكر ولو فقد الجنسية الأردنية او اكتسبها بعد ارتكاب الجناية أو الجنحة.
2- على الجرائم التي يرتكبها خارج المملكة أي موظف أردني أثناء ممارسته وظيفته أو بمناسبة ممارسته إياها.
3- على الجرائم التي يرتكبها خارج المملكة موظفو السلك الخارجي ، والقناصل الأردنيون ما تمتعوا بالحصانة التي يخولهم إياها القانون الدولي العام.
4- على كل أجنبي مقيم في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ، فاعلاً كان أو شريكاً محرضاً أو متدخلاً ، ارتكب خارج المملكة الاردنية
الهاشمية جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها القانون الأردني. اذا لم يكن استرداده قد طلب أو قبل.
 المادة (11)
لا تسري احكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي يرتكبها في المملكة موظفو السلك الخارجي والقناصل الا جانب ما تمتعوا بالحصانة التي يخولهم اياها القانون الدولي العام.
(4) مفعول الأحكام الأحكام الأجنبية
المادة (12)
فيما خلا الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة (9) والجرائم التي ارتكبت في المملكة لا يلاحق في هذه المملكة اردني أو اجنبي إذا كان قد جرت محاكمته نهائياً في الخارج ، وفي حالة الحكم عليه إذا كان الحكم قد نفذ فيه او سقط عنه بالتقادم أو بالعفو.
 المادة (13)
1- لا تحول دون الملاحقة في المملكة:
أ- الأحكام الصادرة في الخارج في أية جريمة من الجرائم المبينة في المادة (9).
ب- الأحكام الصادرة في الخارج في أية جريمة اقترفت داخل المملكة.
2- وفي كلتا الحالتين تمتنع الملاحقة في المملكة اذا كان حكم القضاء الأجنبي قد صدر على أثر اخبار رسمي من السلطات الاردنية.
3- ان المدة التي يكون قد قضاها المحكوم عليه نتيجة لحكم نفذ فيه في الخارج تنزل من أصل المدة التي حكم عليه بها في المملكة.
*الباب الثاني**في الاحكام الجزائية**الفصل الاول**في العقوبات*(1) العقوبات بصورة عامة المادة (14)
العقوبات الجنائية هي:
1- الاعدام.
2- الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
3- الاعتقال المؤبد.
4- الاشغال الشاقة المؤقته.
5- الاعتقال المؤقت.
 المادة (15)
العقوبات الجنحية هي:
1- الحبس.
2- الغرامة.
3- الربط بكفالة.
 المادة (16)
العقوبة التكديرية:
1- الحبس التكديرى.
2- الغرامة.
(2) العقوبات الجزائية
المادة (17)
1- الاعدام ، هو شنق المحكوم عليه.
2- في حالة ثبوت كون المرأة المحكوم عليها بهذه العقوبة حاملاً، يبدل حكم الاعدام بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
 المادة (18)
الأشغال الشاقة ، هي تشغيل المحكوم عليه في الاشغال المجهدة التي تتناسب وصحته وسنه ، سواء في داخل السجن أو خارجه.
 المادة (19)
الاعتقال ، هو وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد سجون الدولة المدة المحكوم بها عليه مع منحه معاملة خاصة وعدم الزامه بارتداء
زي السجناء وعدم تشغيله بأي عمل داخل السجن أو خارجه إلا برضاه 
 المادة (20)
إذا لم يرد في هذا القانون نص خاص ، كان الحد الأدنى للحكم بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة والاعتقال المؤقت ثلاث سنوات ،ولحد الأعلى خمس عشرة سنه.
 المادة (21)
الحبس ، هو وضع المحكوم عليه في أحد سجون الدولة المدة المحكوم بها عليه وهي تتراوح بين اسبوع وثلاث سنوات إلا اذانص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
 المادة (22)
الغرامة ، هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يدفع الى خزينة الحكومة المبلغ المقدر في الحكم ، وهي تتراوح بين خمسة دنانيرومايتي دينار إلا إذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك:
1- اذا لم يؤد المحكوم عليه بالغرامة المبلغ المحكوم به عليه ، يحبس في مقابل كل دينارين او كسورهما يوماً واحداً على أن لا تتجاوز مدة الحبس في هذه الحالة سنة واحدة.
2- عندما تصدر المحكمة قراراً بفرض غرامة ينص في القرار المذكور نفسه على وجوب حبس المحكوم عليه المدة  التي تقابل الغرامة المفروضة بالنسبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة عند عدم تأديتها وفي حالة عدم النص تستبدل الغرامة بقرار خاص تصدره النيابة العامة 
3- يحسم من أصل هذه الغرامة بالنسبة التي حددها الحكم كما ورد في الفقرة الاولى من هذه المادة ، كل اداء جزئي قبل الحبس أو في أثنائه وكل مبلغ تم تحصيله.
(4) العقوبة التكديرية
 المادة (23)
تتراوح مدة الحبس التكديري بين أربع وعشرين ساعة وأسبوع ، وتنفذ في المحكوم عليهم في أماكن غير الأماكن المخصصة للمحكوم عليهم بعقوبات جنائية أو جنحية ما أمكن.
 المادة (24)
تتراوح الغرامة التكديرية بين دينارين وعشرة دنانير.
 المادة (25)
تطبق أحكام المادة (22)  من هذا القانون على الغرامة التكديرية المحكوم بها.
أحكام شاملة المادة (26)
الحبس والغرامة المنصوص عليهما في بعض مواد هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر دون أن يبين حداهما الأدنى والأقصى او بين الحد الأقصى أكثر من اسبوع أو اكثر من خمسة دنانير. يعتبر الحد الأدنى للحبس اسبوعاً وللغرامة خمسة دنانير كما  يعتبر الحد الأ  الأقصى للحبس ثلاث سنوات وللغرامة مائتي دينار عندما لا يعين حداهما الأقصى.
 المادة (27)
1- يجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بمنح المحكوم عليه بالحبس معاملة خاصة حسبما تعين في قانون السجون.
2- اذا حكم على شخص بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ثلاثة اشهر يجوز للمحكمة التي اصدرت الحكم ان تحول مدة الحبس الى الغرامة على اساس دينارين عن كل يوم وذلك اذا اقتنعت بأن الغرامة عقوبة كافية للجريمة التي ادين بها الشخص.
3- اذا كان المحكوم عليهما بعقوبة  الحبس مدة لاتزيد على السنة زوجين وفي رعايتهما من هو دون الثامنة عشرة من العمر تنفذ العقوبة بحقهما على التوالي على ان يكون لهما محل اقامة ثابت.
*الفصل الثاني**التدابير الاحترازية بصورة عامة* المادة (28)
التدابير الاحترازية هي:
1- المانعه للحرية.
2- المصادرة العينية.
3- الكفالة الاحتياطية.
4- إقفال المحل.
5- وقف هيئة معنوية عن العمل أو حلها.
(1) المانعة للحرية
المادة (29)
1-من قضي عليه بالحجز في مأوى احترازي أوقف في مستشفى خاص ويعنى به العناية التي تدعو إليها حالته.
2- من حكم عليه بعقوبة مانعة للحرية او بكفالة احتياطية وثبت انه في اثناء تنفيذ الحكم قد اصيب بالجنون يحجز في مأوى احترازي ويعنى به العناية التي تدعو اليها حالته على ان لا تتجاوز مدة الحجز او التدبير الاحترازي ما بقي من مدة العقوبة او التدبير الاحترازي الذي علق تنفيذه مالم يكن المحكوم عليه خطرا على السلامة العامة.
3- يرجأ تنفيذ عقوبة الاعدام الصادرة بحق من اصيب بالجنون قبل تنفيذ الحكم فيه فاذا تم شفاؤه بتقرير طبي صادر عن لجنة طبية مختصة يتم تنفيذ العقوبة.
(2) المصادرة العينية
المادة (30)
مع مراعاة حقوق الغير ذي النية الحسنة ، يجوز مصادرة جميع الاشياء التي حصلت نتيجة لجناية أو جنحة مقصودة أو التي استعملت في ارتكابها أو كانت معدة لاقترافها . أما في الجنحة غير المقصودة أو في المخالفة فلا يجوز مصادرة هذه الاشياء الا اذا ورد في القانون نص على ذلك.
 المادة (31)
يصادر من الأشياء ما كان صنعه أو اقتناؤه أو بيعه أو استعماله غير مشروع وإن لم يكن ملكاً للمتهم أو لم تفض الملاحقة الى حكم.
(3) الكفالة الاحتياطية
 المادة (32)
1- الكفالة الاحتياطية ، هي إيداع مبلغ من المال أو سندات عمومية أو تقديم كفيل مليء أو عقد تأمين ضماناً لحسن سلوك المحكوم عليه أو تلافياً لأية جريمة.
2- يجوز أن تفرض الكفالة لسنة على الأقل ولثلاث سنوات على الأكثر ما لم يتضمن القانون نصاً خاصاً.
3- تعين المحكمة في الحكم مقدار المبلغ الواجب إيداعه أو مقدار المبلغ الذي يجب أن يضمنه عقد التأمين أو الكفيل علىان لا ينقص عن خمسة دنانير أو يزيد على مئتي دينار.
 المادة (33)
يجوز فرض الكفالة الاحتياطية:
1- في حالة الحكم من أجل تهديد أو تهويل.
2- في حالة الحكم من أجل تحريض على جناية لم تفض الى نتيجة.
3- إذا كان ثمة مجال للخوف من أن يعود المحكوم عليه الى إيذاء المجني عليه أو أحد أفراد أسرته أو الاضرار بأموالهم.
 المادة (34)
1- تلغى الكفالة ويرد التأمين ويبرأ الكفيل إذا لم يرتكب خلال مدة التجربة الفعل الذي أريد تلافيه.
2- وفي حالة العكس تحصل الكفالة وتخصص على التوالي بالتعويضات الشخصية فبالرسوم ، فبالغرامات ، ويصادر ما يقبض لمصلحة
الحكومة.
(4) إقفال المحل
 المادة (35)
1- يجوز الحكم باقفال المحل الذي ارتكبت فيه جريمة بفعل صاحبه أو برضاه لمدة لا تقل عن شهر ولا تزيد على سنة إذا أجازالقانون ذلك بنص صريح.
2- إن إقفال المحل المحكوم به من أجل افعال جرمية أو مخلة بالآداب يستلزم منع المحكوم عليه أو أي من أفراد أسرته أوأي شخص تملك المحل أو استأجره وهو يعلم أمره من أن يزاول فيه العمل نفسه.
3- إن هذا المنع لا يتناول مالك العقار ، وجميع من لهم على المحل حق امتياز أو دين اذا ظلوا بمعزل عن الجريمة.
(5) وقف هيئة معنوية عن العمل أو حلها
 المادة (36)
يمكن وقف كل نقابة وكل شركة أو جمعية وكل هيئة اعتبارية ما خلا الادارات العامة اذا اقترف مديروها أو أعضاء إدارتها أو ممثلوها أو عمالها بأسمها أو بأحدى وسائلها جناية أو جنحة مقصودة يعاقب عليها بسنتي حبس على الأقل.
 المادة (37)
يمكن حل الهيئات المذكورة في الحالات التي أشارت اليها المادة السابقة:
أ- اذا لم تتقيد بموجبات التأسيس القانونية.
ب- اذا كانت الغاية من تأسيسها مخالفة للقوانين أو كانت تستهدف في الواقع مثل هذه الغايات.
ج- اذا خالفت الأحكام القانونية المنصوص عليها تحت طائلة الحل.
د- اذا كانت قد وقفت بموجب قرار مبرم لم تمر عليه خمس سنوات.
 المادة (38)
1- يقضى بالوقف شهراً على الأقل وسنتين على الأكثر وهو يوجب وقف اعمال الهيئة كافة وان تبدل الاسم واختلف المديرون أو أعضاء الادارة ويحول دون التنازل عن المحل بشرط الاحتفاظ بحقوق الغير ذي النية الحسنة.
2- ويوجب الحل تصفية أموال الهيئة الاعتبارية ، ويفقد المديرون أو أعضاء الادارة وكل مسؤول شخصياً عن الجريمة الأهلية لتأسيس هيئة مماثلة أو ادارتها.
 المادة (39)
يعاقب على كل مخالفة للأحكام السابقة بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر وبغرامة تتراوح بين خمسة دنانير ومائة دينار.
*أحكام عامة**في حساب العقوبات والتدابير الاحترازية* المادة (40)
1- يوم العقوبة أربع وعشرون ساعة ، والشهر ثلاثون يوما ، وما جاوز الشهر حسب من يوم الى مثله وفاقا للتقويم الغريغوري.
2- فيما خلا الحالة التي يحكم بها على الموقوف لمدة أربع وعشرين ساعة يطلق سراحه قبل ظهر اليوم الأخير.
 المادة (41)
تحسب دائماً مدة التوقيف من مدد العقوبات المحكوم بها.
*الفصل الثالث**في الالزامات المدنية*(1) انواع الالزامات المدنية
 المادة (42)
الالزامات التي يمكن للمحكمة أن تحكم بها هي:
1- الرد.
2- العطل والضرر. 
3- المصادرة.
4- النفقات.
 المادة (43)
1- الرد عبارة عن إعادة الحال الى ما كانت عليه قبل الجريمة ، وتحكم المحكمة بالرد من تلقاء نفسها كلما كان الرد في الامكان.
2- تجري الأحكام المدنية على رد ما كان في حيازة الغير.
3- تسري الأحكام المدنية على العطل والضرر ويحكم به بناء على طلب الادعاء الشخصي وفي حالة البراءة يمكن أن يحكم به على المدعي الشخصي بناء على طلب المشتكى عليه.
 المادة (44)
إذا وصل الى حوزة النيابة أي مال من الأموال فيما يتعلق بأية تهمة جزائية فيجوز للنيابة أثناء وجود الدعوى لديها او لأية محكمة نظرت في تلك التهمة أن تصدر إما من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب المدعي بالمال قراراً بتسليم ذلك المال الى الشخص الذي يلوح لها أنه صاحبه ، واذا لم يكن في الاستطاعة معرفة صاحب المال فيجوز إصدار القرار المناسب بشأنه.
 المادة (45)
النفقات التي تتكبدها الخزينة تعود على عاتق الفريق الخاسر:
1- اذا تعدد المحكوم عليهم وجبت النفقات عليهم اقساماً متساوية الا أن يقرر القاضي خلاف ذلك.
2- تبقى جميع النفقات التي لا تفيد الدعوى على عاتق من سببها دون سواها وان لم يكن خاسراً.
3- على أن ما تقدم لا يمس أحكام قانون التجارة الخاصة بدعوى الافلاس.
4- يحكم باعفاء الشاكي او المدعي من النفقات إذا كانت الجريمة التي سببت التحقيق قد وقعت فعلا ولكن التحقيق لم يتمكن من معرفة فاعلها.
5- في حالة وفاة المحكوم عليه أو غيبته أو قصره تحصل النفقات بمعرفة دائرة الاجراء وفاقاً لأحكام قانون الاجراء.
(2) أحكام عامة
 المادة (46)
1- تحصل الالزامات المدنية بالتكافل والتضامن من جميع الأشخاص الذين حكم عليهم من أجل جريمة واحدة.
2- لا يشمل التضامن الجرائم المتلازمة إلا إذا ارتكبت لغرض مشترك.
3- لا يشمل التضامن الالزامات المدنية ما لم يكن المحكوم عليهم من أجل جريمة واحدة قد حوكموا في الدعوي نفسها.
4- يدعى المسؤولون مدنياً الى المحاكمة ويلزمون متضامنين مع فاعل الجريمة بالردود والنفقات المتوجبة للدولة ، ويحكم عليهم بسائر الالزامات المدنية اذا طلب المدعي الشخصي ذلك.
*الفصل الرابع**في سقوط الأحكام الجزائية*أحكام عامة
 المادة (47)
الأسباب التي تسقط الأحكام الجزائية أو تمنع تنفيذها أو تؤجل صدورها هي:
1- وفاة المحكوم عليه.
2- العفو العام.
3- العفو الخاص.
4- صفح الفريق المتضرر.
5- التقادم.
6 -  وقف التنفيذ
7- اعادة الاعتبار ، ويترتب عليها سقوط الحكم القاضي بالادانة في اي جريمة جنائية او جنحية ، ومحو جميع آثاره بالنسبة  للمستقبل بما في ذلك الحرمان من الحقوق وأي آثار جرميه اخرى.
 المادة (48)
ان الأسباب التي تسقط الأحكام الجزائية أو تمنع تنفيذها أو تعلقها لا تأثير لها على الالزامات المدنية التي يجب أن تظل خاضعة للأحكام الحقوقية.
(1) وفاة المحكوم عليه
 المادة (49)
1- تزول جميع النتائج الجزائية للحكم بوفاة المحكوم عليه.
2- تحول الوفاة دون استيفاء الغرامات المحكوم بها والرسوم.
3- لا تأثير للوفاة على المصادرة العينية وعلى اقفال المحل.
(2) العفو العام
المادة (50)
1- يصدر العفو العام عن السلطة التشريعية.
2- يزيل العفو العام حالة الاجرام من أساسها ، ويصدر بالدعوى العمومية قبل اقترانها بحكم وبعد الحكم بها بحيث يسقط كل عقوبة أصلية كانت أم فرعية ولكنه لا يمنع من الحكم للمدعي الشخصي بالالزامات المدنية ولا من انفاذ الحكم الصادربها.
3- لا ترد الغرامات والرسوم المستوفاة والاشياء المصادرة.
(3) العفو الخاص
 المادة (51)
1- يمنح جلالة الملك العفو الخاص بناء على تنسيب مجلس الوزراء مشفوعاً ببيان رأيه.
2- لا يصدر العفو الخاص عمن لم يكن قد حكم عليه حكماً مبرماً.
3- العفو الخاص شخصي ويمكن أن يكون باسقاط العقوبة أو ابدالها أو بتخفيفها كلياً او جزئياً.
(4) صفح الفريق المتضرر
المادة (52)
ان صفح الفريق المجني عليه يوقف الدعوى وتنفيذ العقوبات المحكوم بها والتي لم تكتسب الدرجة القطعية اذا كانت إقامة الدعوى تتوقف على اتخاذ صفة الادعاء الشخصي.
 المادة (53)
1- الصفح لا ينقض ، ولا يعلق على شرط.
2- الصفح عن أحد المحكوم عليهم يشمل الآخرين.
3- لا يعتبر الصفح اذا تعدد المدعون بالحقوق الشخصية ما لم يصدر عنهم جميعهم.
(5) التقادم
 المادة (54)
ان أحكام التقادم المنصوص عليها في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية تحول دون تنفيذ العقوبات.
المادة (54) مكرره                                     
1 - يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية او جنحة بالسجن او الحبس مدة لاتزيد على سنة واحدة ان تامر في قرار الحكم بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة وفقاً للاحكام والشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون اذا رأت من اخلاق المحكوم عليه او  ماضية او سنة او الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بانه لن يعود الى مخالفة القانون ويجب ان تبين في الحكم اسباب ايقاف التنفيذ ويجوز ان تجعل الايقاف شاملا لاية عقوبة تبعية ولجميع الاثار الجنائية الاخرى المترتبة على الحكم.
2 - يصدر الامر بايقاف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدا من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحكم قطعياً ويجوز الغاؤه في اي من الحالتين التاليتين.
أ - اذا صدر على المحوم عليه خلال هذه المدة حكم بالحبس لمدة تزيد عل شهر واحد عن فعل ارتكبه قبل صدور امر ايقاف التنفيذ او بعد صدوره.
ب - اذا ظهر خلال هذه المدة ان المحكوم عليه كان قد صدر ضده  قبل الامر بايقاف التنفيذ حكم كالمنصوص عليه في البند (أ) من هذه الفقرة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به.
3 - يصدر الحكم بالغاء وقف التنفيذ من المحكمة التي كانت قد قررته بناء على طلب النيابة العامة وتبليغ المحكوم عليه بالحضور واذا كانت العقوبة التي بني عليها الالغاء قد حكم بها بعد ايقاف التنفيذ جاز ان يصدر الحكم بالالغاء من المحكمة التي قضت بهذه العقوبة سواء من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب النيابة.
4 - يترتب على الالغاء تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها وجميع العقوبات التبعية والاثار الجنائية الاخرى التي كان قد اوقف تنفيذها.
5 - اذا انقضت مدة ايقاف التنفيذ ولم يصدر خلالها حكم بالغائه فتسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها ويعتبر الحكم بها كأن لم يكن.
*الباب الثالث**في الجريمة**الفصل الأول**في عنصر الجريمة القانوني*(1) الوصف القانوني
 المادة (55)
1- تكون الجريمة جناية أو جنحة أو مخالفة حسبما يعاقب عليها بعقوبة جنائية أو جنحية أو مخالفة.
2- يعتبر في الوصف القانوني الحد الأعلى للعقوبة الأشد المنصوص عليها قانونا.
 المادة (56)
لا يتغير الوصف القانوني اذا أبدلت العقوبة المنصوص عليها بعقوبة أخف عند الأخذ بالأسباب المخففة.
(2) اجتماع الجرائم المعنوي
المادة (57)
1- اذا كان للفعل عدة أوصاف ذكرت جميعها في الحكم ، فعلى المحكمة ان تحكم بالعقوبة الأشد.
2- على أنه اذا انطبق على الفعل وصف عام ووصف خاص أخذ بالوصف الخاص.
 المادة (58)
1- لا يلاحق الفعل الواحد إلا مرة واحدة.
2- غير أنه اذا تفاقمت نتائج الفعل الجرمية بعد الملاحقة الأولى فأصبح قابلاً لوصف أشد لوحق بهذا الوصف ، وأوقعت العقوبة الأشد دون سواها فاذا كانت العقوبة المقضي بها سابقاً قد نفذت أسقطت من العقوبة الجديدة.
(3) أسباب التبرير
المادة (59)
الفعل المرتكب في ممارسة حق دون اساءة استعماله لا يعد جريمة.
 المادة (60)
1- يعد ممارسة للحق:كل فعل قضت به ضرورة حالية لدفع تعرض غير محق ولا مثار عن النفس أو المال أو نفس الغير أو ماله.
2- يستوي في الحماية الشخص الطبيعي والشخص المعنوي.
3- اذا وقع تجاوز في الدفاع أمكن إعفاء فاعل الجريمة من العقوبة في الشروط المذكورة في المادة (89).
 المادة (61)
لا يعتبر الانسان مسؤولاً جزائياً عن أي فعل اذا كان قد أتى ذلك الفعل في أي من الاحوال التالية:
1- تنفيذا للقانون.
2- إطاعة لأمر صدر اليه من مرجع ذي اختصاص يوجب عليه القانون إطاعته الا اذا كان الأمر غير مشروع.
 المادة (62)
1- لا يعد الفعل الذي يجيزه القانون جريمة.
2- يجيز القانون:
    أ- ضروب التأديب التي ينزلها بالأولاد آباؤهم على نحو ما يبيحه العرف العام.
    ب- أعمال العنف التي تقع أثناء الألعاب الرياضية إذا روعيت قواعد اللعب .
   ج- العمليات الجراحية والعلاجات الطبية المنطبقة على أصول الفن شرط أن تجري برضى العليل أو رضى ممثليه الشرعيين أو في حالات الضرورة الماسة.
الفصل الثانيفي عنصر الجريمة المعنوي( 1 ) النية 
المادة (63)
النية: هي إرادة ارتكاب الجريمة على ما عرفها القانون.
 المادة (64)
تعد الجريمة مقصودة وان تجاوزت النتيجة الجرمية الناشئة عن الفعل قصد الفاعل اذا كان قد توقع حصولها فقبل بالمخاطرة ، ويكون الخطأ اذا نجم الفعل الضار عن الاهمال أو قلة الاحتراز أو عدم مراعاة القوانين والأنظمة.
 المادة (65)
لا عبرة  للنتيجة اذا كان القصد أن يؤدي اليها ارتكاب فعل الا اذا ورد نص صريح على أن نية الوصول الى تلك النتيجة تؤلف عنصراً من عناصر الجرم الذي يتكون كله أو بعضه من ذلك الفعل.
 المادة (66)
اذا وقعت الجريمة على غير الشخص المقصود بها ، عوقب الفاعل كما لو كان اقترف الفعل بحق من كان يقصد.
(2) الدافع
 المادة (67)
1- الدافع: هو العلة التي تحمل الفاعل على الفعل ، أو الغاية القصوى التي يتوخاها.
2- لا يكون الدافع عنصراً من عناصر التجريم الا في الأحوال التي عينها القانون.
*الفصل الثالث**في عنصر الجريمة المادي*(1) الشروع
 المادة (68)
الشروع: هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل من الأفعال الظاهرة المؤدية الى ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة ، فاذا لم يتمكن الفاعل من اتمام الأفعال اللازمة لحصول تلك الجناية أو الجنحة لحيلولة أسباب لا دخل لارادته فيها عوقب على الوجه الآتي الا اذا نص القانون على خلاف ذلك:
1- الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة من سبع سنوات الى عشرين سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية التي شرع فيها تستلزم الاعدام ، وخمس سنوات من ذات العقوبة على الأقل اذا كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد.
2- ان يحط من أية عقوبة أخرى مؤقتة من النصف الى الثلثين.
 المادة (69)
لا يعتبر شروعا في جريمة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الأعمال التحضيرية ، وكل من شرع في فعل ورجع باختياره عن أفعال الجرم الاجرائية لا يعاقب إلا على الفعل أو الأفعال التي اقترفها اذا كانت تشكل في حد ذاتها جريمة.
 المادة (70)
اذا كانت الأفعال اللازمة لاتمام الجريمة قد تمت ولكن لحيلولة أسباب مانعة لا دخل لارادة فاعلها فيها لم تتم الجريمة المقصودة ، عوقب على الوجه التالي:
1- الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة من عشر سنوات الى عشرين سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الجناية التي شرع فيها تستلزم الاعدام ، وسبع سنوات الى عشرين سنة من ذات العقوبة اذا كانت العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال المؤبد.
2- أن ينزل من أية عقوبة أخرى من الثلث الى النصف.
3- تخفض العقوبات المذكورة في هذه  المادة حتي الثلثين اذا عدل الفاعل بمحض ارادته دون اتمام الجريمة التي اعتزمها.
 المادة (71)
1-لا يعاقب على الشروع في الجنحة الا في الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون صراحة.
2- اذا نص القانون على عقوبة الشروع في الجنحة تكون العقوبة بما لا يزيد على نصف الحد الاعلى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة فيما لو تمت فعلاً ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك.
(2) اجتماع العقوبات
 المادة (72)
1- اذا ثبتت عدة جنايات أو جنح قضي بعقوبة لكل جريمة ونفذت العقوبة الأشد دون سواها.
2- على أنه يمكن الجمع بين العقوبات المحكوم بها بحيث لا يزيد مجموع العقوبات المؤقتة على أقصى العقوبة المعينة للجريمة الأشد الا بمقدار نصفها.
3- اذا لم يكن قد قضي بادغام العقوبات المحكوم بها أو بجمعها أحيل الامر على المحكمة لتفصله.
4- تجمع العقوبات التكديرية حتماً.
(3) العلنية
 المادة (73)
تعد وسائل للعلنية:
1- الأعمال والحركات اذا حصلت في محل عام أو مكان مباح للجمهور أو معرض للأنظار أو حصلت في مكان ليس من المحال المذكورة غير أنها جرت على صورة يستطيع معها أن يشاهدها أي شخص موجود في المحال المذكورة.
2- الكلام أو الصراخ سواء جهر بهما أو نقلا بالوسائل الآلية بحيث يسمعها في كلا الحالين من لا دخل له في الفعل. 
3- الكتابة والرسوم والصور اليدوية والشمسية والأفلام والشارات والتصاوير على اختلافها اذا عرضت في محل عام أو مكان مباح للجمهور ، أو معرض للأنظار أو بيعت أو عرضت للبيع أو وزعت على أكثر من شخص.
*الباب الرابع**في المسؤولية**القسم الاول**في الاشخاص المسؤولين**الفصل الأول**في فاعل الجريمة* المادة (74)
1- لا يحكم على أحد بعقوبة ما لم يكن قد أقدم على الفعل عن وعي وإرادة.
2- تعتبر الهيئات المعنوية باستثناء الدوائر الحكومية والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة الرسمية مسؤولة جزائياً عن 
الجرائم التي يرتكبها مديروها او ممثلوها او وكلاؤها باسمها او لحسابها.
3- لا يحكم على الأشخاص المعنويين الا بالغرامة والمصادرة. واذا كان القانون ينص على عقوبة أصلية غير الغرامة
استعيض بالغرامة عن العقوبة المذكورة وأنزلت بالاشخاص المعنويين في الحدود المعينة في المواد من 22 الى 24.
*الفصل الثاني**في الاشتراك الجرمي*(1) الفاعل
 المادة (75)
فاعل الجريمة هو من أبرز الى حيز الوجود العناصر التي تؤلف الجريمة أو ساهم مباشرة في تنفيذها.
 المادة (76)
اذا ارتكب عدة أشخاص متحدين جناية أو جنحة ، أو كانت الجناية أو الجنحة تتكون من عدة أفعال فأتى كل واحد منهم فعلا أو أكثر من الأفعال المكونة لها وذلك بقصد حصول تلك الجناية أو الجنحة اعتبروا جميعهم شركاء فيها وعوقب كل واحد منهم بالعقوبة المعينة لها في القانون ، كما لو كان فاعلاً مستقلا لها.
 المادة (77)
الشريكان في الجريمة المقترفة بالكلام المنقول بالوسائل الآلية على ما ورد في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (73) أو في الجريمة المقترفة بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في الفقرة الثالثة من المادة نفسها هما صاحب الكلام أو الكتابة والناشر إلاأن يثبت الأول أن النشر تم دون رضاه.
 المادة (78)
عندما تقترف الجريمة بواسطة الصحف يعد ناشراً مدير الصحيفة المسؤول ، فاذا لم يكن من مدير ، فالمحرر أو رئيس تحرير الصحيفة.
 المادة (79)
1- مفاعيل  الاسباب المادية التي من شأنها تشديد العقوبة او تخفيضها او الاعفاء منها تسري على كل من الشركاء في الجريمة والمتدخلين فيها والمحرضين على ارتكابها.
2- وتسري عليهم أيضاً مفاعيل الظروف المشددة الشخصية أو المزدوجة التي سببت اقتراف الجريمة.
(2) المحرض والمتدخل
 المادة (80)
1-أ- يعد محرضاً من حمل او حاول ان يحمل شخصاً آخر على ارتكاب جريمة باعطائه نقوداً او بتقديم هدية له أو بالتأثير عليه بالتهديد او بالحيلة والخديعة او بصرف النقود  او باساءة الاستعمال في حكم الوظيفة.
ب- ان تبعة المحرض مستقلة عن تبعة المحرض على ارتكاب الجريمة.
2- يعد متدخلاً في جناية أو جنحة.
أ- من ساعد على وقوع جريمة بارشاداته الخادمة لوقوعها.
ب- من أعطى الفاعل سلاحاً أو أدوات أو أي شيء آخر مما يساعد على ايقاع الجريمة.
ج- من كان موجوداً في المكان الذي ارتكب فيه الجرم بقصد ارهاب المقاومين أو تقوية تصميم الفاعل الأصلي أو ضمان ارتكاب الجرم المقصود.
د- من ساعد الفاعل على الأفعال التي هيأت الجريمة أو سهلتها أو أتمت ارتكابها.
هـ- من كان متفقاً مع الفاعل أو المتدخلين قبل ارتكاب الجريمة وساهم في اخفاء معالمها أو تخبئة أو تصريف الأشياء الحاصلة بارتكابها جميعها أو بعضها أو إخفاء شخص أو أكثر من الذين اشتركوا فيها عن وجه العدالة.
و- من كان عالماً بسيرة الأشرار الجنائية الذين دأبهم قطع الطرق وارتكاب أعمال العنف ضد أمن الدولة أو السلامة العامة ، أو ضد الاشخاص أو الممتلكات وقدم لهم طعاماً أو مأوى أو مخبأ او مكاناً للاجتماع.
 المادة (81)
يعاقب المحرض أو المتدخل:
1- أ- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من خمس عشرة سنة الى عشرين سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الفاعل الاعدام.
ب- بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقته من سبع سنوات الى خمس عشرة سنة اذا كانت عقوبة الفاعل الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو الاعتقال
المؤبد 
2- في الحالات الأخرى ، يعاقب المحرض والمتدخل بعقوبة الفاعل بعد أن تخفض مدتها من السدس الى الثلث.
3- اذا لم يفض التحريض على ارتكاب جناية او جنحة الى نتيجة خفضت العقوبة المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين من هذه المادةالى ثلثها.
 المادة (82)
التحريض على ارتكاب مخالفة والتدخل فيها لا يستلزم العقاب.
 المادة (83)
فيما خلا الحالة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (هـ) من المادة (80) من هذا القانون من أقدم وهو عالم بالأمر على 
إخفاء الأشياء الداخلة في ملكية الغير التي نزعت أو اختلست أو حصل عليها بارتكاب جناية أو جنحة ، عوقب 
بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تتجاوز الخمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (84)
1- فيما خلا الحالات المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين (هـ) و(و) من المادة (80) من أقدم على إخفاء شخص يعرف أنه اقترف جناية  أو ساعده على التواري عن وجه العدالة عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين.
2- يعفى من العقوبة أصول الجناة المخبئين وفروعهم وأزواجهم وزوجاتهم وأشقاؤهم وشقيقاتهم.
*القسم الثاني**في موانع العقاب**الفصل الأول**الجهل بالقانون والوقائع* المادة (85)
لا يعتبر جهل القانون عذراً لمن يرتكب أي جرم.
 المادة (86)
1- لا يعاقب كفاعل أو محرض أو متدخل كل من أقدم على الفعل في جريمة مقصودة بعامل غلط مادي واقع على أحد العناصر المكونة للجريمة.
2- اذا وقع الغلط على أحد الظروف المشددة لا يكون المجرم مسؤولاً عن هذا الظرف.
 المادة (87)
يكون الغلط الواقع على فعل مؤلف لجريمة غير مقصودة مانعاً للعقاب اذا لم ينتج عن خطأ الفاعل.
*الفصل الثاني**في القوة القاهرة*(1) القوة الغالبة والاكراه المعنوي
المادة (88)
لا عقاب على من أقدم على ارتكاب جرم مكرهاً تحت طائلة التهديد وكان يتوقع حين ارتكابه ذلك الجرم ضمن 
دائرة المعقول الموت العاجل ، أو أي ضرر بليغ يؤدي الى تشويه أو تعطيل أي عضو من أعضائه بصورة مستديمة فيما لو امتنع عن ارتكاب الجرم المكره على اقترافه وتستثنى من ذلك جرائم القتل ، كما يشترط أن لا يكون فاعل الجريمة قد عرض نفسه لهذا الاكراه بمحض ارادته أو لم يستطع الى دفعه سبيلاً.
(2) حالة الضرورة
 المادة (89)
لا يعاقب الفاعل على فعل ألجأته الضرورة الى أن يدفع به في الحال عن نفسه أو غيره أو عن ملكه أو ملك غيره ، خطراً جسيماً محدقا لم يتسبب هو فيه قصدا شرط ان يكون الفعل متناسباً والخطر.
 المادة (90)
لا يعتبر في حالة الضرورة من وجب عليه قانوناً أن يتعرض للخطر.
*الفصل الثالث**في انتفاء المسؤولية وفي المسؤولية الناقصة*(1) الجنون
المادة (91)
يفترض في كل إنسان بأنه سليم العقل أو بأنه كان سليم العقل حين ارتكاب الجريمة حتى يثبت العكس.
 المادة (92)
1- يعفى من العقاب كل من ارتكب فعلاً أو تركاً اذا كان حين ارتكابه اياه عاجزاً عن ادراك كنه أفعاله أو عاجزاً عن العلم بأنه محظور عليه ارتكاب ذلك الفعل أو الترك بسبب اختلال في عقله.
2- كل من أعفي من العقاب بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة يحجز في مستشفى الأمراض العقلية الى أن يثبت بتقرير لجنة طبية شفاؤه وأنه لم يعد خطراً على السلامة العامة.
(2) السكر والتسمم بالمخدرات
 المادة (93)
لا عقاب على من يكون فاقد الشعور أو الاختيار في عمله وقت ارتكاب الفعل لغيبوبة ناشئة عن الكحول أو عقاقير مخدرة أياً كان نوعها اذا أخذها من دون رضاه او على غير علم منه بها.
الفصل الرابعفي السن المادة (94)
مع مراعاة ما جاء في قانون إصلاح الأحداث:
1- لا يلاحق جزائياً كل من لم يتم التاسعة من عمره.
2- ويعفى من المسؤولية الجزائية كل من لم يتم الثانية عشرة من  عمره ، إلا إذا ثبت أنه كان في مقدوره عند ارتكابه الفعل أن يعلم انه لا يجوز له أن يأتي ذلك الفعل.
القسم الثالثالاعفاء من العقوبة والأسباب المخففة والمشددة لهاالفصل الاولفي الاعذار (1) الاعذار المحلة
 المادة (95)
لا عذر على جريمة إلا في الحالات التي عينها القانون.
 المادة (96)
إن العذر المحل يعفي المجرم من كل عقاب على أنه يجوز أن تنزل به عند الاقتضاء تدابير الاحتراز كالكفالة الاحتياطية مثلاً.
(2) الأعذار المخففة
 المادة (97)
عندما ينص القانون على عذر مخفف:
1- إذا كان الفعل جناية توجب الاعدام  أو الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة او الاعتقال المؤبد حولت العقوبة الى الحبس سنة على الأقل.
2- وإذا كان الفعل يؤلف احدى الجنايات الأخرى كان الحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
3- واذا كان الفعل جنحة فلا تتجاوز العقوبة الحبس ستة أشهر أو الغرامة خمسة وعشرين ديناراً.
 المادة (98)
يستفيد من العذر المخفف فاعل الجريمة الذي أقدم عليها بسورة غضب شديد ناتج عن عمل غير محق وعلى جانب من الخطورة أتاه المجني عليه.
الفصل الثانيفي الأسباب المخففة المادة (99)
اذا وجدت في قضية أسباب مخففة قضت المحكمة:
1- بدلاً من الاعدام بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من عشر سنين الى عشرين سنة.
2- بدلاً من الاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة بالاشغال المؤقته مدة لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات وبدلا ًمن الاعتقال المؤبد بالاعتقال المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن ثماني سنوات.
3- ولها أن تخفض كل عقوبة جنائية أخرى الى النصف.
4- ولها أيضاً ما خلا حالة التكرار ، أن تخفض أية عقوبة لا يتجاوز حدها الأدنى ثلاث سنوات الى الحبس سنة على الأقل.
 المادة (100)
1- اذا أخذت المحكمة بالأسباب المخففة لمصلحة من ارتكب جنحة ، فلها أن تخفض العقوبة الى حدها الأدنى المبين في  المادتين  (21 و 22 ) على الأقل.
2- ولها أن تحول الحبس الى غرامة أو أن تحول - فيما خلا حالة التكرار - العقوبة الجنحية الى عقوبة المخالفة.
3- يجب أن يكون القرار المانح للأسباب المخففة معللاً تعليلاً وافياً سواء في الجنايات أو الجنح.
*الفصل الثالث**في التكرار* المادة (101)
من حكم عليه بأحدى العقوبات الجنائية حكماً مبرماً ثم ارتكب في أثناء مدة عقوبته او في خلال عشر سنوات بعد أن قضاهاأو بعد سقوطها عنه بأحدى الأسباب القانونية - جريمة تستلزم عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقته او الاعتقال المؤقت - حكم  عليه مدة لا  تتجاوز ضعفي العقوبة التي تستلزمها جريمته الثانية على أن لا يتجاوز هذا التضعيف عشرين سنه.
 المادة (102)
من حكم عليه بالحبس حكماً مبرماً ثم ارتكب قبل إنفاذ هذه العقوبة فيه أو في أثناء مدة عقوبته أو في خلال ثلاث سنوات بعد ان قضاها او بعد سقوطها عنه بأحد الأسباب القانونية - جنحة مماثلة للجنحة الأولى - حكم عليه بمدة لا تتجاوز ضعفي العقوبة التي تستلزمها جريمته الثانية ، على أن لا يتجاوز هذا التضعيف خمس سنوات.
 المادة (103)
تعتبر السرقة والاحتيال وخيانة الأمانة والتزوير جنحاً مماثلة في التكرار ، وكذلك يعتبر السب والقدح والذم جرائم مماثلة.
 المادة (104)
لا يعتبر الحكم السابق أساساً للتكرار ما لم يكن صادراً من المحاكم العدلية.
أحكام تشمل الفصول السابقة المادة (105)
تسري أحكام الأسباب المشددة أو المخففة للعقوبة على الترتيب التالي:
1- الأسباب المشددة المادية.
2- الأعذار.
3- الأسباب المشددة الشخصية.
4- الأسباب المخففة.
 المادة (106)
تعين المحكمة في الحكم مفعول كل من الأسباب المشددة أو المخفضة  على العقوبة المقضي بها.
*الكتاب الثاني**الجرائم**الباب الاول**في الجرائم التي تقع على أمن الدولة*لمادة (107)
المؤامرة هي كل اتفاق تم بين شخصين أو أكثر على ارتكاب جريمة بوسائل معينة.
 المادة (108)
يعتبر الاعتداء على أمن الدولة تاماً سواء أكان الفعل المؤلف للجريمة تاماً أو ناقصاً أو مشروعاً فيه.
 المادة (109)
1- يعفى من العقوبة من اشترك في مؤامرة على أمن الدولة وأخبر السلطة بها قبل البدء بأي فعل مهيء للتنفيذ.
2- اذا ارتكب فعل كهذا أو بدء به لا يكون العذر إلا مخففاً.
3- يستفيد من العذر المخفف ، المتهم الذي أخبر السلطة بمؤامرة أو بجريمة أخرى على أمن الدولة قبل إتمامها أو إتاح القبض - ولو بعد مباشرة الملاحقات - على المتهمين الآخرين أو على الذين  يعرف مختبأهم.
4- لا تطبق أحكام هذه المادة على المحرض.
*الفصل الاول**في الجرائم التي تقع على أمن الدولة الخارجي*(1) الخيانة
 المادة (110)
1- كل أردني حمل السلاح ضد الدولة في صفوف العدو عوقب بالاعدام.
2- كل أردني - وان لم ينتم الى جيش معاد - أقدم في زمن الحرب على عمل عدواني ضد الدولة عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
3- كل أردني تجند بأية صفة كانت في جيش معاد ، ولم ينفصل عنه  قبل أي عمل عدواني ضد الدولة عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة 
المؤقتة وان يكن قد اكتسب بتجنده الجنسية الأجنبية.
 المادة (111)
كل اردني دس الدسائس لدى دولة أجنبية أو اتصل بها ليدفعها الى العدوان ضد الدولة أو ليوفر الوسائل الى ذلك عوقب بالأشغال
الشاقة المؤبدة واذا أفضى عمله الى نتيجة عوقب بالاعدام.
 المادة (112)
كل اردني دس الدسائس لدى العدو أو اتصل به ليعاونه بأي وجه كان على فوز قواته على الدولة عوقب بالاعدام.
 المادة (113)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل اردني أقدم بأية وسيلة كانت بقصد شل الدفاع الوطني على الاضرار بالمنشآت والمصانع  والبواخر والمركبات الهوائية والأدوات والذخائر والأرزاق وسبل المواصلات وبصورة عامة بأي شيء ذي طابع عسكري أو معد لاستعمال الجيش أو القوات التابعة له.
2- يحكم بالاعدام اذا حدث الفعل زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها أو أفضى إلى تلف نفس.
 المادة (114)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة خمس سنوات على الأقل كل اردني حاول بأعمال أو خطب أو كتابات أو بغير ذلك  أن يقتطع جزءاً من الأراضي الأردنية ليضمها الى دولة أجنبية أو أن يملكها حقاً أو امتيازاً خاصاً بالدولة الاردنية.
 المادة (115)
1- كل اردني قدم سكناً أو طعاماً أو لباساً لجندي من جنود الأعداء أو لجاسوس للاستكشاف وهو على بينة من أمره أو ساعده على الهرب عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- كل أردني سهل الفرار لأسير حرب أو أحد رعايا العدو المعتقلين عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (116)
تفرض العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة اذا وقع الفعل على دولة تربطها بالمملكة معاهدة تحالف ضد عدو مشترك.
 المادة (117)
ينزل منزلةالأردنيين بالمعنى المقصود في المواد (111 - 116 ) الأجانب الذين لهم في المملكة محل إقامة أو سكن فعلي.
(2) الجرائم الماسة بالقانون الدولي
 المادة (118)
يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات:
1- من خرق التدابير التي اتخذتها الدولة للمحافظة على حيادها في الحرب.
2- من أقدم على أعمال أو كتابات  أو خطب لم تجزها الحكومة فعرض المملكة لخطر أعمال عدائية او عكر صلاتها بدولة أجنبية أو عرض الأردنيين لأعمال ثأرية تقع عليهم أو على أموالهم.
 المادة (119)
كل من نظم أو هيأ أو ساعد في المملكة أية محاولة لقلب دستور دولة أجنبية موالية أو تغيير النظام القائم فيها بالقوة يعاقب بالاعتقال المؤقت.
 المادة (120)
من جند في المملكة دون موافقة الحكومة جنوداً للقتال لمصلحة دولة أجنبية عوقب بالاعتقال المؤقت واذا كانت الدولة الاجنبية عدوة فتكون العقوبة الاعدام.
 المادة (121)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز السنتين وبغرامة لا تتجاوز العشرين ديناراً على كل تحريض يقع في المملكة أو يقوم به اردني بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في المادة (118) لحمل جنود دولة  أجنبية موالية من جنود البر أو البحر أو الجو على الفرار أو العصيان.
 المادة (122)
يعاقب  بالعقوبات نفسها المبينة في المادة السابقة بناء على شكوى الفريق المتضرر من أجل الجرائم التالية ، اذا ارتكبت دون مبرر كاف:
1- تحقير دولة أجنبية أو جيشها أو علمها او شعارها الوطني علانية.
2- القدح أو الذم أو التحقير الواقع علانية على رئيس دولة أجنبية أو وزرائها أو ممثليها السياسيين في المملكة لا يجوزإثبات الفعل الذي كان موضوع الذم.
 المادة (123)
لا تطبق أحكام المواد (119 - 122 ) إلا إذا كان في قوانين الدولة ذات الشأن أو في الاتفاق المعقود معها أحكام مماثلة.
(3) التجسس
 المادة (124)
الغيت بمقتضى المادة (17) من قانون حماية اسرار وئائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971 المنشور في الصفحة 
رقم 1164 من العدد 2315 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/8/1971 .
 المادة (125)
الغيت بمقتضى المادة (17) من قانون حماية اسرار وئائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971 المنشور في الصفحة 
رقم 1164 من العدد 2315 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/8/1971 .
 المادة (126)
الغيت بمقتضى المادة (17) من قانون حماية اسرار وئائق الدولة رقم (50) لسنة 1971 المنشور في الصفحة 
رقم 1164 من العدد 2315 من الجريدة الرسمية الصادرة بتاريخ 1/8/1971 .
(4) الاتصال بالعدو لمقاصد غير مشروعة
 المادة (127)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة لا تنقص عن ماية دينار كل أردني ، وكل شخص ساكن في المملكة أقدم أو حاول أن يقدم مباشرة أو بواسطة شخص مستعار على صفقة تجارية أو أية صفقة شراء أو بيع أو مقايضة مع أحد رعايا العدو. أو مع شخص ساكن بلاد العدو.
 المادة (128)
يستحق العقاب الوارد في المادة السابقة من ذكر فيها من الأشخاص إذا ساهموا في قرض أو اكتتاب لمنفعة دولة معادية أوسهل اعمالها المالية بوسيلة من الوسائل.
 المادة (129)
من أخفى او اختلس أموال دولة معادية أو أموال أحد رعاياها المعهود بها الى حارس عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار أو بكلتا العقوبتين.
(5) النيل من هيبة الدولة ومن الشعور القومي
 المادة (130)
من قام في المملكة زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها بدعاية ترمي الى إضعاف الشعور القومي أو إيقاظ النعرات العنصرية أو  المذهبية  عوقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
 المادة (131)
1- يستحق العقوبة المبينة في المادة السابقة من أذاع في المملكة في الأحوال عينها أنباء يعرف أنها كاذبة أو مبالغ فيها من  شأنها أن توهن نفسية الأمة.
2- اذا كان الفاعل قد أذاع هذه الأنباء وهو يعتقد صحتها  ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر.
 المادة (132)
1-كل اردني يذيع في الخارج وهو على بينة من الأمر أنباء كاذبة أو مبالغ فيها من شأنها أن تنال من هيبة الدولة 
أو مكانتها ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تنقص عن ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
2- يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة واحدة اذا كان ما ذكر موجهاً ضد جلالة الملك أو ولي العهد أو أحد أوصياء العرش.
(6) جرائم المتعهدين
 المادة (133)
1- من لم ينفذ في زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها جميع الموجبات التي يفرضها عليه عقد تعهد أو استصناع أو 
تقديم خدمات تتعلق بالدفاع الوطني ومصالح الدولة العامه أو تموين الأهلين فيها ، يعاقب بالاعتقال الموقت 
وبغرامة تتراوح من خمسين ديناراً الى مائتي دينار.
2- اذا كان عدم التنفيذ ناجماً عن خطأ غير مقصود عوقب الفاعل بالحبس فضلاً عن الغرامة المعينة في الفقرة السابقة.
3- يخفض نصف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة اذا كان التنفيذ قد تأخر فقط.
4- وتفرض هذه العقوبات بفوارقها السابقة على أي شخص آخر كان سبباً في عدم تنفيذ العقد أو في تأخير تنفيذه.
 المادة (134)
كل غش يقترف في الأحوال نفسها بشأن العقود المشار إليها في المادة السابقة يعاقب عليه بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة  تتراوح من ماية دينار حتي مائتي دينار اردني.
*الفصل الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على أمن الدولة الداخلي*(1) الجنايات الواقعة على الدستور
 المادة (135)
1- كل من اعتدى على حياة جلالة الملك أو حريته ، يعاقب بالاعدام.
2- كل من اعتدى على جلالة الملك اعتداء لا يهدد حياته، يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة 0
3- يعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها اذا كان الاعتداء على جلالة الملكة أو ولي العهد أو أحد أوصياء العرش.
 المادة (136)
يعاقب بالاعدام كل من يعمل على تغيير دستور الدولة بطرق غير مشروعة.
 المادة (137)
1- كل فعل يقترف بقصد إثارة عصيان مسلح ضد السلطات القائمة بموجب الدستور يعاقب عليه بالاعدام.
2- اذا نشب العصيان ، عوقب المحرض وسائر العصاة بالاعدام.
 المادة (138)
الاعتداء الذي يقصد منه منع السلطات القائمة من ممارسة وظائفها المستمدة من الدستور ، يعاقب عليه بالاشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.
 المادة (139)
يعاقب على المؤامرة التي تستهدف ارتكاب أي جرم من الجرائم المذكورة في مواد هذا الفصل بالعقوبة ذاتها المفروضة بموجبها على ارتكاب الجرم نفسه.
(2) اغتصاب سلطة سياسية أو مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية
 المادة (140)
يعاقب بالاعتقال الموقت سبع سنوات على الأقل:
1- من اغتصب سلطة سياسية أو مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية.
2- من احتفظ خلافاً لأمر الحكومة بسلطة مدنية أو قيادة عسكرية.
3- كل قائد عسكري أبقى جنده محتشداً بعد أن صدر الأمر بتسريحه أو  بتفريقه.
 المادة (141)
يعاقب بالاعتقال الموقت مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ، من أقدم دون رضى السلطة على تأليف فصائل مسلحة من الجند أو على قيد العساكر أو تجنيدهم أو على تجهيزهم أو مدهم بالأسلحة والذخائر.
(3) الفتنة
 المادة (142)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مؤبداً على الاعتداء الذي يستهدف اما إثارة الحرب الأهلية أو الاقتتال الطائفي بتسليح الأردنيين أو بحملهم على التسلح بعضهم ضد البعض الآخر ، واما بالحض على التقتيل والنهب في محلة أو محلات  ويقضى بالاعدام إذا تم الاعتداء.
 المادة (143)
يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة مؤبداً من رأس عصابات مسلحة أو تولى فيها وظيفة أو قيادة أياً كان نوعها ، إما بقصد اجتياح مدينة أو محلة أو بعض أملاك الدولة أو أملاك جماعة من الأهلين ، وإما بقصد مهاجمة او مقاومة القوة العاملة ضد مرتكبي هذه الجنايات.
 المادة (144)
1- يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة المشتركون في عصابات مسلحة الفت بقصد ارتكاب إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
2- غير أنه يعفى من العقوبة من لم يتول منهم في العصابة وظيفة أو خدمة ولم يوقف في أماكن الفتنة واستسلم بسلاحه دون مقاومة وقبل صدور أي حكم.
 المادة (145)
من أقدم بقصد اقتراف أو تسهيل إحدى جنايات الفتنة المذكورة أو أية جناية اخرى ضد الدولة على صنع او اقتناء او حيازة المواد المتفجرة أو الملتهبة والمنتجات السامة أو المحرقة أو الأجزاء ، التي تستعمل في تركيبها او صنعها ، يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقته فضلا عن العقوبات الأشد التي يستحقها المتدخلون في تلك الجنايات اذا اقترفت او شرع فيها او بقيت ناقصة.
 المادة (146)
يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة على المؤامرة بقصد ارتكاب احدى الجنايات المذكورة في المواد السابقة.
(4) الارهاب
 المادة147-
1-يقصد بالإرهاب : استخدام العنف بأي وسيلة كانت أو التهديد باستخدامه ، أياً كانت بواعثه وأغراضه ، يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع اجرامي فردي أو جماعي يهدف الى تعريض سلامة المجتمع وأمنه للخطر إذا كان من شأن ذلك إلقاء الرعب بين الناس وترويعهم أو تعريض حياتهم للخطر أو الحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو المرافق والأملاك العامة أو الأملاك الخاصة أو المرافق الدولية او البعثات الدبلوماسية أو باحتلال أي منها أو الاستيلاء عليها 
أو تعريض الموارد الوطنية للخطر او ارغام أي حكومة او أي منظمة دولية او اقليمية على القيام بأي عمل او الامتناع عنه .
2-يعد من جرائم الإرهاب الاعمال المصرفية المشبوهة المتعلقة بايداع الاموال او بتحويلها الى أي جهة لها علاقة بنشاط إرهابي وفي هذه الحالة 
تطبق الإجراءات التالية :
أ-منع التصرف بهذه الاموال وذلك بقرار من المدعي العام إلى حين استكمال إجراءات التحقيق بشأنها .
ب-قيام المدعي العام بالتنسيق والتعاون مع البنك المركزي وأي جهة ذات علاقة ، محلية كانت أو دولية ، بالتحقيق في القضية وإذا ثبت له أن لتلك العملية المصرفية علاقة بنشاط إرهابي فيتم إحالة القضية إلى المحكمة المختصة .
ج-يعاقب من يرتكب هذه الجريمة بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة  ويعاقب الإداري المسؤول في البنك أو المؤسسة المالية الذي أجرى العملية وهو عالم   بذلك بالحبس ، وتتم مصادرة الأموال التي تم التحفظ عليها . 
 المادة (148)
1- المؤامرة التي يقصد منها ارتكاب عمل أو أعمال إرهابية ، يعاقب عليها بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة.
2- كل عمل إرهابي يستوجب الأشغال الشاقة لخمس سنوات على الأقل.
3-ويقضى بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا نتج عن الفعل ما يلي :-
أ-الحاق الضرر ، ولو جزئياً ، في بناية عامة أو خاصة أو مؤسسة صناعية أو سفينة أو طائرة أو أي وسيلة نقل أو أي منشآت أخرى .
ب-تعطيل سبل الاتصالات وأنظمة الحاسوب أو اختراق شبكاتها أو التشويش عليها أو تعطيل وسائط النقل أو الحاق الضرر بها كلياً أو جزئياً.
4-ويقضى بعقوبة الإعدام في أي من الحالات التالية :-
أ-إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت انسان .
ب-إذا أفضى الفعل إلى هدم بناء بصورة كلية أو جزئية وكان فيه شخص أو أكثر .
ج-إذا تم ارتكاب الفعل باستخدام المواد المتفجرة أو الملتهبة أو المنتجات السامة أو المحرقة أو الوبائية أو الجرثومية أو الكيميائية أو الاشعاعية .
5-يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من صنع أو احرز أو نقل او باع او سلم ، عن علم منه ، أي مادة مفرقعة أو أي مادة من المواد المذكورة في البند (ج) من الفقرة (4) من هذه المادة أو أي من مكونات هذه المواد بقصد استعمالها في تنفيذ أعمال إرهابية أو لتمكين شخص آخر من استعمالها لتلك الغاية.
المادة149-
1-يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من أقدم على أي عمل من شأنه تقويض نظام الحكم السياسي في المملكة أو التحريض على مناهضته وكل من أقدم على أي عمل فردي أو جماعي بقصد تغيير كيان الدولة الاقتصادي أو الاجتماعي أو أوضاع المجتمع الاساسية .
2-يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة كل من احتجز شخصاً أو احتفظ به رهينة بقصد ابتزاز أي جهة رسمية أو خاصة  بأي صورة كانت أو اجبارها على القيام بأي عمل معين أو الامتناع عنه ، وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة إذا أدى هذا العمل إلى ايذاء 
أحد وبالإعدام إذا أدى إلى موت احد .
3-يعاقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة كل من تسلل أو حاول التسلل من وإلى أراضي المملكة أو ساعد على ذلك ، وكان يحمل مواد متفجرة او ملتهبة او سامة او محرقة او وبائية او جرثومية او كيميائية او اشعاعية .
(5) الجرائم التي تنال من الوحدة الوطنية أو تعكر الصفاء بين عناصر الأمة
 المادة (150)
كل كتابة وكل خطاب أو عمل يقصد منه أو ينتج عنه إثارة النعرات المذهبية أو العنصرية أو الحض على النزاع بين الطوائف ومختلف عناصر الأمة يعاقب عليه بالحبس مدة ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (151)
1- يتعرض للعقوبات نفسها كل شخص ينتمي الى جمعية أنشئت للغاية المشار اليها في المادة السابقة.
2- ولا ينقص الحبس عن سنة واحدة والغرامة عن عشرة دنانير اذا كان  الشخص المذكور يتولى وظيفة عملية في الجمعية.
3- وفي كل الاحوال يحكم بحل الجمعية ومصادرة أملاكها.
(6) النيل من مكانة الدولة المالية 
 المادة (152)
من أذاع بأحدى الوسائل المذكورة في الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة ان المادة (73) وقائع ملفقة أو مزاعم كاذبة لاحداث التدني في أوراق النقد الوطنية أو لزعزعة الثقة في متانة نقد الدولة وسنداتها وجميع الاسناد ذات العلاقة بالثقة المالية العامة يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار.
 المادة (153)
يستحق العقوبات المبينة في المادة السابقة ، كل شخص تذرع بالوسائل عينها لحض الجمهور:
أ- إما على سحب الأموال المودعة في المصارف والصناديق العامة.
ب- أوعلى بيع سندات الدولة وغيرها من السندات العامة أو على الامساك عن شرائها.
*الباب الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على السلامة العامة**الفصل الأول*في الأسلحة والذخائر 
(1) التعاريف
 المادة (154)
1- تعد العصابات والتجمهرات والاجتماعات غير المشروعة مسلحة بالمعنى المقصود في هذا القانون اذا كان شخص أو أكثر من الأشخاص الذين تتألف منهم حاملين أسلحة ظاهرة أو مخفية.
2- على أنه إذا كان بعضهم يحمل أسلحة غير ظاهرة فلا يؤخذ هذا الأمر على سائر الأشخاص إذا كانوا على جهل به.
 المادة (155)
1- يعد سلاحاً لأجل تطبيق المادة السابقة الأسلحة النارية وكل أداة أو آلة قاطعة أو ثاقبة أو راضه وكل أداة خطرة على السلامة العامة.
2- ان سكاكين الجيب العادية التي يزيد نصلها عن عشرة سنتيمترات تعتبر سلاحا بحسب المعنى المحدد لها في 
هذا الفصل إلا اذا كانت في الأصل مخصصة لاستعمالها في مهنة أو صناعة أو حرفة  يمارسها او يتعاطاها حاملها أو للاستعمال البيتي ، وكان يحملها بغية استعمالها في تلك الحرفة أو المهنة أو الصناعة أو للاستعمال البيتي.وتشمل لفظة ( السكين ) كل آلة غير المدية ذات نصل سواء أكانت منتهية برأس حاد أم لم تكن.
(2) حمل الأسلحة والذخائر وحيازتها دون إجازة
 المادة (156)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة أقصاها عشرة دنانير كل من حمل خارج منزله سلاحاً ممنوعاً من الأسلحة المبينة في المادة السابقة.
*الفصل الثاني**في جمعيات الأِشرار والجمعيات غير المشروعة*(1) جمعيات الأشرار
 المادة (157)
1- إذا أقدم شخصان أو أكثر على تأليف جمعية أو عقدا اتفاقاً بقصد ارتكاب الجنايات على الناس أو الأموال يعاقبون بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة ولا تنقص هذه العقوبة عن سبع سنوات إذا كانت غاية المجرمين الاعتداء على حياة الغير.
2- غير أنه يعفى من العقوبة من باح بقصد الجمعية أو الاتفاق وأفضى بما لديه من المعلومات عن سائر المجرمين.
 المادة (158)
1- كل جماعة من ثلاثة أشخاص أو أكثر يجوبون الطرق العامة والأرياف على شكل عصابات مسلحة بقصد سلب المارة والتعدي على الأشخاص أو الأموال أو ارتكاب أي عمل آخر من أعمال اللصوصية ، يعاقبون بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لاتقل عن سبع سنوات.
2- ويقضى عليهم بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة اذا اقترفوا أحد الأفعال السابق ذكرها.
3- ويحكم بالاعدام على من أقدم منهم تنفيذاً للجناية على القتل أو أنزل بالمجني عليهم التعذيب والأعمال البربرية.
(2) الجمعيات غير المشروعة
 المادة (159)
تعد جمعية غير مشروعة:
1- كل جماعة من الناس مسجلة كانت أو غير مسجلة ، تحرض أو تشجع بنظامها أو بما تقوم به من الدعاية على ارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال غير المشروعة التالية:
أ- قلب دستور المملكة بالثورة أو التخريب.
ب- قلب الحكومة القائمة في المملكة بموجب الدستور باستعمال القوة والعنف.
ج- تخريب أو أتلاف أموال الحكومة الأردنية في المملكة.
2- كل جماعة من الناس يقضي عليها القانون تبليغ نظامها الى الحكومة وتخلفت عن ذلك أو استمرت على عقد 
اجتماعاتها بعد انحلالها بمقتضى القانون المذكور  وتشمل هذه الفقرة أيضاً كل فرع أو مركز أو لجنة أو هيئة او شعبة لجمعية غير مشروعة وكل مؤسسة او مدرسة تديرها جمعية غير مشروعة أو تدار تحت سلطتها.
 المادة (160)
كل من انتسب لعضوية جمعية غير مشروعة أو أشغل وظيفة أو منصباً في مثل هذه الجمعية او قام بمهمة معتمد أو مندوب لها ، يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة في الحالات المذكورة في الفقرة (1) من المادة السابقة ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين في الحالات المذكورة في الفقرة (2) من المادة ذاتها.
 المادة (161)
كل من شجع غيره بالخطابة أو الكتابة ، أو بأية وسيلة أخرى على القيام بأي فعل من الأفعال التي تعتبر غير مشروعة بمقتضى
المادة (159) من هذا القانون يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين.
 المادة (162)
كل من دفع تبرعات أو اشتراكات أو إعانات لجمعية غير مشروعة أو جمع تبرعات أو اشتراكات او إعانات لحساب مثل هذه الجمعية  ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.
 المادة (163)
كل من طبع او نشر او باع او عرض للبيع او أرسل بالبريد كتاباً او نشرة او كراساً او اعلاناً او بياناً او منشوراً او جريدة لجمعية غير مشروعة او لمنفعتها ، او صادرة منها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
*الفصل الثالث**في التجمهر غير المشروع وغير ذلك من الجرائم المخلة بالأمن العام*المادة (164)
1- اذا تجمهر سبعة أشخاص فأكثر بقصد ارتكاب جرم ، او كانوا مجتمعين بقصد تحقيق غاية مشتركة فيما بينهم ،وتصرفوا تصرفا من شأنه ان يحمل من في ذلك الجوار على أن يتوقعوا - ضمن دائرة المعقول - أنهم سيخلون 
بالأمن العام او أنهم بتجمهرهم هذا يستفزون بدون ضرورة أو سبب معقول أشخاصاً  آخرين للاخلال بالأمن العام اعتبر تجمهرهم هذا تجمهراً غير مشروع.
2- اذا شرع المتجمهرون تجمهرا غير مشروع في تحقيق الغاية التي اجتمعوا من أجلها للاخلال بالأمن العام بصورة مرعبة للأهالي أطلق على هذا التجمهر ( شغب ).
 المادة (165)
1- كل من اشترك في تجمهر غير مشروع ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة وعشرين ديناراً أو بكلتا العقوبتين معا.
2- من اشترك في شغب عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين دينارًا أو بكلتا العقوبتين معاً.
 المادة (166)
يعفى من العقوبة المفروضة في المادة (165) الذين ينصرفون قبل إنذار ممثلي السلطة او الضابطة العدلية او 
يمتثلون في الحال لانذارها دون ان يستعملوا سلاحاً او يرتكبوا أية جناية او جنحة.
 المادة (167)
1- إذا تجمهر الناس على الصورة المبينة في المادة (164) أنذرهم  بالتفرق أحد ممثلي السلطة الادارية ، او 
قائد الشرطة، او قائد المنطقة او أي ضابط من ضباط الشرطة والدرك نفخاً بالبوق او الصفارة او بأية وسيلة أخرى من هذا النوع او باطلاق مسدس تنبعث منه إشارة ضوئية 
2- إذا استمر المجتمعون في التجمهر بقصد إحداث الشغب بعد إشعارهم بالوسائط المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة او 
بعد صدور الأمر اليهم بالتفرق بمدة معقولة او حال المتجمهرون بالقوة  دون تفرقهم جاز لاي من المذكورين في 
الفقرة السابقة ، وللشرطة او أي أشخاص يقومون بمساعدة أي منهما أن يتخذ كل ما يلزم من التدابير لتفريق الذين ظلوا متجمهرين على النحو المذكور او للقبض على أي منهم وإن أبدى أحد منهم مقاومة جاز لأي شخص ممن تقدم ذكرهم أن يستعمل القوة الضرورية ضمن الحد المعقول للتغلب على مقاومته.
 المادة (168)
1- اذا لم يتفرق المجتمعون بغير القوة كانت العقوبة الحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين.
2- من استعمل السلاح منهم يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر حتى ثلاث سنوات فضلاً عن أية عقوبة أشد قد يستحقها.
*الباب الثالث**في الجرائم التي تقع على الادارة العامة**أحكام عامة* المادة (169)
يعد موظفاً بالمعنى المقصود في هذا الباب كل موظف عمومي في السلك الاداري او القضائي ، وكل ضابط من 
ضباط السلطة المدنية او العسكرية او فرد من أفرادها ، وكل عامل او مستخدم في الدولة او في إدارة عامة.
*الفصل الأول**في الجرائم المخلة بواجبات الوظيفة*(1) الرشوة
المادة (170)
كل موظف وكل شخص ندب الى خدمة عامة سواء بالانتخاب او بالتعيين وكل شخص كلف بمهمة رسمية كالمحكم  والخبير  والسنديك طلب او قبل لنفسه او لغيره هدية او وعداً او اية منفعة اخرى ليقوم بعمل حق بحكم وظيفته عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما طلب او قبل من نقد او عين.
 المادة (171)
1- كل شخص من الاشخاص المذكورين في المادة السابقة طلب او قبل لنفسه او لغيره هدية أو وعدا او اية منفعة 
اخرى ليعمل عملاً غير حق او ليمنع عن عمل كان يجب ان يقوم به بحكم وظيفته ، عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما طلب او قبل من نقد او عين.
2- يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها المحامي اذا ارتكب هذه الأفعال.
 المادة (172)
1- يعاقب الراشي أيضاً بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
2- يعفى الراشي والمتدخل من العقوبة إذا باحا بالأمر للسلطات المختصة او اعترفا به قبل إحالة القضية الى المحكمة.
 المادة (173)
من عرض على شخص من الأشخاص الوارد ذكرهم في المادة (170) هدية او منفعة أخرى او وعده بها ليعمل 
عملاً غير حق او ليمتنع عن عمل كان يجب أن يقوم به عوقب - إذا لم يلاق العرض او الوعد قبولاً - بالحبس لا أقل من ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى مائتي دينار.
(2) الاختلاس واستثمار الوظيفة
المادة (174)
1- كل موظف عمومي ادخل في ذمته ما وكل اليه بحكم الوظيفة امر ادارته او جبايته او حفظه من نقود واشياء 
اخرى للدولة او لاحد الناس عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما اختلس.
2-كل من اختلس اموالاً تعود لخزائن او صناديق البنوك او مؤسسات الاقراض المتخصصة او الشركات المساهمة العامة وكان من الاشخاص العاملين فيها ( كل منهم في المؤسسة التي يعمل بها ) عوقب بالعقوبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة.
3- اذا وقع الفعل المبين في الفقرتين السابقتين بتزوير الشيكات او السندات او بدس كتابات غير صحيحة في 
القيود او الدفاتر او السجلات او بتحريف او حذف او اتلاف الحسابات او الاوراق وغيرها من الصكوك وبصورة عامة بأية حيلة ترمي الى منع اكتشاف الاختلاس عوقب الفاعل بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات وبغرامة تعادل قيمة ما اختلس.
4- يعاقب الشريك او المتدخل تبعياً بالعقوبة ذاتها.
 المادة (175)
من وكل اليه بيع او شراء او ادارة اموال منقولة او غير منقولة لحساب الدولة او لحساب ادارة عامة ، فاقترف غشاً في احد هذه الاعمال او خالف الاحكام التي تسري عليها اما لجر مغنم ذاتي و مراعاة لفريق او اضراراً بالفريق الآخر او اضراراً  بالادارة العامة عوقب بالاشغال الشاقة المؤقتة وبغرامة تعادل قيمة الضرر الناجم.
 المادة (176)
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى سنتين وبغرامة أقلها عشرة دنانير :
1- كل موظف حصل على منفعة شخصية من إحدى معاملات الادارة التي ينتمي اليها سواء أفعل ذلك مباشرة او على يد شخص مستعار او باللجوء الى صكوك صورية.
2- ممثلو الادارة  وضباط الشرطة والدرك وسائر متولي الشرطة العامة إذا أقدموا جهاراً او باللجوء الى صكوك 
صورية مباشرة او على يد شخص مستعار على الاتجار في المنطقة التي يمارسون فيها السلطة بالحبوب وسائر 
الحاجات ذات الضرورة الأولية غير ما أنتجته أملاكهم.
 المادة (177)
1- يخفض نصف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (174) اذا كان  الضرر الحاصل والنفع الذي توخاه الفاعل زهيدين او إذا عوض عن الضرر تعويضاً تاماً قبل إحالة القضية على المحكمة.
2- واذا حصل الرد والتعويض أثناء المحاكمة وقبل أي حكم في الأساس ولو غير مبرم خفض من العقوبة ربعها.
3- في جميع الجرائم السابقة والواردة في هذا الفصل اذا اخذت المحكمة بأسباب التخفيف التقديرية فلا يجوز لها تخفيض العقوبة الى اقل من النصف.
(3) التعدي على الحرية
 المادة (178)
كل موظف أوقف او حبس شخصاً في غير الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنة.
 المادة (179)
اذا قبل - مديرو وحراس السجون او المعاهد التأديبية او الاصلاحيات وكل من اضطلع بصلاحيتهم من الموظفين 
- شخصاً دون مذكرة قضائية او قرار قضائي او استبقوه الى أبعد من الأجل المحدد ، يعاقبون بالحبس من شهر الى سنة.
 المادة (180)
إن الموظفين السابق ذكرهم وضباط الشرطة والدرك وافرادهما وأي من الموظفين الاداريين الذين يرفضون او 
يؤخرون إحضار شخص موقوف او سجين أمام المحكمة او القاضي ذي الصلاحية الذي يطلب اليهم ذلك ، يعاقبون 
بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
 المادة (181)
1- كل موظف يدخل بصفة كونه موظفاً مسكن أحد الناس او ملحقات مسكنه في غير الأحوال التي يجيزها القانون
 ، يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى ثلاث سنين وبغرامة من عشرين ديناراً الى مائة دينار.
2- وإذا انضم الى فعله هذا تحري المكان او أي عمل تعسفي آخر فلا تنقص العقوبة عن ستة أشهر.
3- واذا ارتكب الموظف الفعل السابق ذكره دون أن يراعي الأصول التي يفرضها القانون يعاقب بالحبس من شهر 
الى سنة وبغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى عشرين ديناراً.
4- وكل موظف يدخل بصفة كونه موظفاً محلاً من المحال الخصوصية كبيوت لتجارة المختصة بأحاد الناس 
ومحال إدارتهم في غيرالحالات التي يجيزها القانون او دون ان يراعي الاصول التي يفرضها القانون يعاقب 
بالحبس حتى ستة أشهر او بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً.
(4) إساءة استعمال السلطة والاخلال بواجبات الوظيفة
 المادة (182)
1- كل موظف يستعمل سلطة وظيفته مباشرة او بطريق غير مباشر ليعوق او يؤخر تنفيذ أحكام القوانين ، او الانظمة
 المعمول بها او جباية الرسوم والضرائب المقررة قانونا او تنفيذ قرار قضائي او أي أمر صادر عن سلطة ذات صلاحية 
يعاقب بالحبس من شهر الى سنتين.
2- اذا لم يكن الذي استعمل سلطته او نفوذه موظفاً عاماً ، يعاقب بالحبس من اسبوع الى سنة.
 المادة (183)
1- كل موظف تهاون بلا سبب مشروع في القيام بواجبات وظيفته وتنفيذ أوامر آمره المستند فيها الى الاحكام 
القانونية يعاقب بالغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او بالحبس من اسبوع واحد الى ثلاثة أشهر.
2- اذا لحق ضرر بمصالح الدولة من جراء هذا الاهمال عوقب ذلك الموظف بالحبس من شهر واحد الى سنة وضمن قيمة هذا الضرر 0
 المادة (184)
كل ضابط او فرد من أفراد الشرطة او الدرك امتنع عن تلبية طلب قانوني صادر من السلطة القضائية او الادارية ، 
يعاقب بالحبس من اسبوع الى سنة او بالغرامة من خمسة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً او بكلتا العقوبتين معاً.
*الفصل الثاني**في الجرائم الواقعة على السلطة العامة*(1) مقاومة الموظفين
 المادة (185)
1- من هاجم او قاوم بالعنف موظفاً يعمل على تنفيذ القوانين اوالأنظمة المعمول بها او جباية الرسوم او الضرائب 
المقررة قانوناً او تنفيذ حكم او أمر قضائي او أي أمر صادر من سلطة ذات صلاحية يعاقب بالحبس لا أقل من سنة 
اذا كان مسلحاً وبالحبس من ستة اشهر الى سنتين الى سنة اذا كان أعزل من السلاح.
2- وتضاعف العقوبة إذا كان الفاعلون ثلاثة فأكثر.
 المادة (186)
كل مقاومة فعلية كانت أم سلبية توقف عملاً مشروعاً يقوم به أحد الاشخاص الذين وصفتهم المادة السابقة ، يعاقب 
عليها بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر او بالغرامة من مائة دينار الى ثلاثمائة دينار.
(2) اعمال الشدة
 المادة (187)
1- من ضرب موظفاً او اعتدى عليه بفعل مؤثر آخر او عامله بالعنف والشدة او هدده او شهر السلاح عليه أثناء 
ممارسته وظيفته او من اجل ما اجراه بحكم الوظيفة ، يعاقب بالحبس من سنة الى سنتين.
2-أ- واذا وقع الفعل على رئيس مجلس الوزراء او احد اعضاء المجلس او على قاض كانت العقوبة من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات 
ب- واذا وقع الفعل على احد افراد القوات المسلحة او الامن العام او المخابرات العامة او الدفاع المدني اثناء 
تأديته لوظيفته او بسبب ما اجراه بحكمها كانت العقوبة من سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات 0
3- تشدد العقوبة المفروضة في الفقرتين السابقتين بأن يضم عليهما من الثلث الى النصف اذا اقترفت أعمال العنف  عمداً او اقترفها أكثر من واحد او نجم عنها جرح او مرض.
4- إذا كانت أعمال العنف او الجرح او المرض تستوجب لخطورتها عقوبة اشد من العقوبات المنصوص عنها 
بالفقرات السابقة ضم الى العقوبة التي يستحقها الفاعل بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون من الثلث الى النصف.
*(3) في الذم والقدح والتحقير* المادة (188)
1- الذم: هو إسناد مادة معينة الى شخص - ولو في معرض الشك والاستفهام - من شأنها ان تنال من شرفه وكرامته او تعرضه الى بغض الناس واحتقارهم سواء أكانت تلك المادة جريمة تستلزم العقاب ام لا.
2- القدح: هو الاعتداء على كرامة الغير او شرفه او اعتباره - ولو في معرض الشك والاستفهام - من دون بيان مادة معينة.
3- وإذا لم يذكر عند ارتكاب جرائم الذم والقدح إسم المعتدى عليه صريحاً أو كانت الاسنادات الواقعة مبهمة ، 
ولكنه كانت هنالك قرائن لا يبقى معها تردد في نسبة تلك الاسنادات الى المعتدى عليه وفي تعيين ماهيتها ، وجب 
عندئذ أن ينظر الى مرتكب فعل الذم او القدح كأنه ذكر اسم المعتدى عليه وكأن الذم او القدح كان صريحاً من حيث الماهية.
 المادة (189)
لكي يستلزم الذم او القدح العقاب ، يشترط فيه أن يقع على صورة من الصور الآتية:
1- الذم او القدح الوجاهي ، ويشترط أن يقع:
    أ- في مجلس بمواجهة المعتدى عليه.
    ب- في مكان يمكن لاشخاص آخرين أن يسمعوه ، قل عددهم او كثر.
2- الذم او القدح الغيابي ، وشرطه أن يقع أثناء الاجتماع بأشخاص كثيرين مجتمعين او منفردين.
3- الذم او القدح الخطي ، وشرطه أن يقع:
    أ- بما ينشر ويذاع بين الناس او بما يوزع على فئة منهم من الكتابات او الرسوم او الصور الاستهزائية او مسودات الرسوم ( الرسوم قبل ان تزين وتصنع ).
    ب- بما يرسل الى المعتدى عليه من المكاتيب المفتوحة ( غير المغلقة ) وبطاقات البريد.
4- الذم او القدح بواسطة المطبوعات وشرطه ان يقع: 
    أ- بواسطة الجرائد والصحف اليومية  او الموقوتة.
    ب- بأي نوع كان  من المطبوعات  ووسائط النشر.
 المادة (190)
التحقير: هو كل تحقير او سباب - غير الذم والقدح  - يوجه الى المعتدى عليه وجهاُ لوجه بالكلام او الحركات او 
بكتابة او رسم لم يجعلا علنيين او بمخابرة برقية او هاتفية او بمعاملة غليظة.
 المادة (191)
يعاقب على الذم بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر الى سنتين اذا كان موجهاً الى مجلس الامة او أحد أعضائه أثناء عمله او 
بسبب ما أجراه بحكم عمله او الى احدى الهيئات الرسمية او المحاكم او الادارات العامة او الجيش او الى أي 
موظف أثناء قيامه بوظيفته او بسبب ما أجراه بحكمها.
 المادة (192)
1- اذا طلب الذام أن يسمح له باثبات صحة ما عزاه الى الموظف المعتدى عليه ، فلا يجاب الى طلبه إلا ان 
يكون ما عزاه متعلقا بواجبات وظيفة ذلك الموظف او يكون جريمة تستلزم العقاب قانوناً.
2- فاذا كان الذم يتعلق بواجبات الوظيفة فقط وثبتت صحته فيبرأ الذام ، وإلا فيحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة للذم.
3- واذا كان موضوع الذم جريمة وجرت ملاحقة ذلك الموظف بها وثبت أن الذام قد عزا ذلك وهو يعلم براءة 
الموظف المذكور انقلب الذم افتراء ووجب عندئذ العمل بأحكام المواد القانونية المختصة بالافتراء
 المادة (193)
يعاقب على القدح بالحبس من شهر الى ستة أشهر او بغرامة من عشرة دنانير الى خمسين ديناراً اذا كان موجهاً الى من ذكروا في المادة (191).
 المادة (194)
اذا طلب القادح أن يسمح له باثبات صحة ما عزاه الى الموظف المعتدى عليه فلا يجاب الى طلبه إلا أن يكون ما 
عزاه متعلقاً بواجبات ذلك الموظف ويقف موقف الذام وذلك بتحويل عبارات القدح الى شكل مادة مخصوصة 
وعندئذ يعامل معاملة الذام.
المادة195-
1- يعاقب بالحبس من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات كل من :- 
أ-ثبتت جرأته بإطالة اللسان على جلالة الملك .
ب-أرسل رسالة خطية أو شفوية أو إلكترونية أو أي صورة أو رسم هزلي إلى جلالة الملك أو قام بوضع تلك الرسالة أو الصورة أو الرسم بشكل
 يؤدي إلى المس بكرامة جلالته أو يفيد بذلك وتطبق العقوبة ذاتها إذا حمل غيره على القيام بأي من تلك الأفعال .
ج-اذاع بأي وسيلة كانت ما تم ذكره في البند (ب) من الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة ونشره بين الناس 
د-تقوّل أو افترى على جلالة الملك بقول أو فعل لم يصدر عنه أو عمل على إذاعته ونشره بين الناس .
2- يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة  إذا كان ما ورد فيها  موجهاً ضد جلالة الملكة أو ولي العهد أو أحد أوصياء  العرش أو أحد أعضاء هيئة النيابة .
 المادة (196)
يعاقب على التحقير:
1- بالحبس من شهر الى ستة اشهر او بغرامة من خمسين دينار الى مائة دينار او بكلتا هاتين العقوبتين معاً ، اذا
كان موجها الى موظف أثناء قيامه بوظيفته او من أجل ما أجراه بحكم الوظيفة 0
2- واذا كان الموظف المعتدى عليه بالتحقير أثناء قيامه بوظيفته او من أجل ما أجراه بحكم الوظيفة ممن يمارسون السلطة العامة كانت العقوبة من ثلاثة اشهر الى سنة.
3- واذا وقع التحقير بالكلام او الحركات التهديدية على قاض في منصة القضاء كانت العقوبة من ستة أشهر الى سنتين.
 المادة (197)
يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر الى ثلاث سنوات ، كل من مزق او حقر العلم او الشعار الوطني او علم الجامعة العربية علانية.
 المادة (198)
ايفاء للغاية المقصودة من هذا القسم ، ان نشر أية مادة تكون ذماً او قدحاً يعتبر نشراً غير مشروع الا:
1- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح صحيحاً ويعود نشره بالفائدة على المصلحة العامة.
2- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح مستثنى من المؤاخذة بناء على أحد الأسباب الآتية:
    أ- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح قد نشر من قبل الحكومة او مجلس الأمة او في  مستند او محضر رسمي ، او
    ب- إذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح قد نشر بحق شخص تابع للانضباط العسكري او لانضباط الشرطة او الدرك  وكان يتعلق  بسلوكه كشخص تابع لذلك الانضباط ووقع النشر من شخص ذي سلطة عليه فيما يتعلق بسلوكه ذاك الى شخص آخر له عليه تلك  السلطة نفسها ، او
    ج- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح قد نشر أثناء اجراءات قضائية من قبل شخص اشترك في تلك الاجراءات 
كقاض او محام او  شاهد او فريق في الدعوى ، او
    د- إذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح هو في الواقع بيان صحيح لأي أمر قيل او جرى او أذيع في مجلس الأمة ، او
    هـ- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح هو في الواقع بيان صحيح عن أي شيء او أمر قيل او جرى او أبرز أثناء 
إجراءات قضائية متخذة  امام أية محكمة بشرط ان لا تكون المحكمة قد حظرت نشر ما ذكر او المحاكمة التي تمت فيها تلك الاجراءات تمت صورة سرية ، أو
    و- اذا كان موضوع الذم او القدح هو نسخه او صورة او خلاصة صحيحة عن مادة سبق نشرها وكان نشر ذلك الموضوع مستثنى من الموآخذة بمقتضى احكام هذه المادة.
3- اذا كان النشر مستثنى من المؤآخذة فسيان في ذلك - ايفاء للغاية المقصودة من هذا القسم - أكان الأمر 
الذى وقع نشره صحيحاً او غير صحيح او كان النشر قد جرى بسلامة نية أم خلاف ذلك. 
ويشترط في ذلك ان لا تعفي أحكام هذه المادة أي شخص من العقوبة التي يكون معرضاً لها بموجب احكام أي فصل آخر من هذا القانون او أحكام أي تشريع آخر.
 المادة (199)
يكون نشر الموضوع المكون للذم ، والقدح مستثنى من المؤاخذة بشرط وقوعه بسلامة نية اذا كانت العلاقة الموجودة بين الناشر وصاحب المصلحة بالنشر من شأنها ان تجعل الناشر إزاء واجب قانوني يقضي عليه بنشر ذلك الموضوع لصاحب المصلحة بالنشر او اذا كان للناشر مصلحة شخصية مشروعة في نشره ذلك الموضوع على هذا الوجه ، بشرط ان لا يتجاوز حد النشر وكيفيته ،القدر المعقول الذي تتطلبه المناسبة.
(4) تمزيق الاعلانات الرسمية
 المادة (200)
1- كل من مزق او شوه او أتلف قصداً إعلاناً او مستنداً ألصق او على وشك الالصاق على بناية او مكان عام تنفيذاً  لأحكام أي تشريع او بأمر شخص موظف في الخدمة العامة ، يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة دنانير.
2- اذا ارتكب الفعل ازدراء بالسلطة او احتجاجاً على أحد أعمالها كان عقابه الحبس من اسبوع الى شهر واحد.
(5) انتحال الصفات أو الوظائف

----------

